# magistrate (UK), magistrates' court = ειρηνοδίκης, ειρηνοδικείο | πταισματοδίκης, πταισματοδικείο



## sarant (Dec 9, 2010)

Στη Βικιπαίδεια, διαβάζω ότι στην Αγγλία και την Ουαλία "magistrates, also known as Justices of the Peace.." 

Θα ήταν λάθος να τα πούμε "ειρηνοδίκης/ειρηνοδικείο"; Βέβαια οι δικοί μας ειρηνοδίκες είναι τακτικοί δικαστές, ενώ οι άγγλοι magistrates όχι απαραίτητα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Οι ειδικευμένοι που θα απαντήσουν, ας μας κάνουν μια εξήγηση για τις διαφορές _ειρηνοδικείου - πταισματοδικείου_ και _justice of the peace - magistrate_.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2010)

Το συγκεκριμένο δικαστήριο επιλαμβάνεται και ποινικών υποθέσεων, και η δικαιοδοσία του είναι αντίστοιχη του ελληνικού πταισματοδικείου (ή και πλημμελειοδικείου, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις). Στις αστικές υποθέσεις η δικαιοδοσία του δεν είναι ακριβώς αντίστοιχη με του ελληνικού ειρηνοδικείου, ωστόσο επειδή ασχολείται, μεταξύ άλλων, με υποθέσεις που αφορούν μικροποσά, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να το πούμε ειρηνοδικείο.

Magistrates' courts are a key part of the criminal justice system and 97% of cases are completed there. In addition magistrates' courts deal with many civil cases e.g. anti-social behaviour, public health and are responsible for the enforcement of fines and community punishments.​
http://www.justice.gov.uk/about/hmcts/courts.htm

Magistrates deal with over 95% of all criminal cases, either in the adult court, or in the youth court.

Magistrates hear less serious criminal cases, such as minor theft, criminal damage, public disorder and motoring offences. They commit serious cases such as rape and murder to the higher courts, consider bail applications, deal with fine enforcement and grant search warrant and right of entry applications. Magistrates cannot normally order sentences of imprisonment that exceed 6 months (or 12 months for consecutive sentences) or fines exceeding £5,000.​​http://www.judiciary.gov.uk/about-the-judiciary/the-judiciary-in-detail/judicial+roles/magistrates

Εφόσον, από τη μία, δεν υπάρχει ακριβής αντιστοιχία αλλά, από την άλλη, πρέπει και να βοηθήσουμε τον αναγνώστη να καταλάβει, προτείνω κατά περίπτωση απόδοση, ανάλογα με το κείμενο, και συμπερίληψη της αγγλικής ορολογίας σε παρένθεση. Εάν, δηλαδή, έχουμε να κάνουμε με ένα κείμενο που αφορά αστική υπόθεση, θα απέδιδα το συγκεκριμένο δικαστήριο ως *ειρηνοδικείο (magistrates' court)*. Αν μετέφραζα λογοτεχνία, ή άρθρο εφημερίδας, δε θα έβαζα καθόλου τον αγγλικό όρο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2010)

Και σχετικά με την απορία του Νίκελ:
το ειρηνοδικείο στην Ελλάδα ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με αστικές υποθέσεις, συγκεκριμένα με μικροδιαφορές ύψους έως και 12.000 ευρώ. Είναι το κατώτατο αστικό δικαστήριο.
Το πταισματοδικείο ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με ποινικές υποθέσεις (Μπερδευτικό: κάθε ειρηνοδικείο είναι ταυτόχρονα και πταισματοδικείο, με την προϋπόθεση ότι στην ίδια περιφέρεια δεν υπάρχει ειδικό πταισματοδικείο.), και συγκεκριμένα με πταίσματα, δηλαδή πράξεις που τιμωρούνται με κράτηση ή πρόστιμο (άρθρο 18 ΠΚ). Μια τέτοια πράξη είναι, π.χ., η διατάραξη της κοινής ησυχίας.

Τώρα, όσο για τη διαφορά Magistrate-Justice of the Peace, κυρίως εντοπίζεται στη χρήση του ενός ή του άλλου όρου, ανάλογα με τη χώρα. Όλοι οι δικαστές αυτής της βαθμίδας σε κάθε χώρα έχουν πάνω κάτω τις ίδιες αρμοδιότητες. Ωστόσο, για λεπτομερή εξήγηση, πρέπει να δει κανείς ξεχωριστά ποιος όρος χρησιμοποιείται σε κάθε (αγγλόφωνη) χώρα, και τι ακριβώς αρμοδιότητες έχει ο αντίστοιχος δικαστής. Από τον παραπάνω σύνδεσμο που έδωσα και όπως λέει και ο sarant, οι Βρετανοί magistrates δεν είναι απαραίτητα νομικοί ή δικαστικοί υπάλληλοι, και δεν αμείβονται. 

Και κάπου εδώ νομίζω ότι ήρθε η ώρα να πάω να φτιάξω κανένα από τα γλυκά που έταξα στο Θέμη για τον Καζαμία του 2012


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2010)

Οι magistrates διεκπεραιώνουν, διάβασα, το 90% των υποθέσεων στην Αγγλία. Νομίζω ότι justices of the peace δεν υπάρχουν πια -στην Αγγλία πάντοτε. Και του Ασάντζ η υπόθεση από magistrates' court πέρασε, το οποίο απέρριψε την αίτησή του για αποφυλάκιση με εγγύηση.

Όσο για το δικό μου ερώτημα, ευχαριστώ την ειδικό -και θα το βάλω "ειρηνοδίκης".


----------



## Themis (Dec 9, 2010)

Παλάβρα, άσε τα πολλά νομικίστικα και πρόσεξε μην καεί το γλυκό. Και με γεια την αβατάρα. Σου ταιριάζει πολύ. Χρειάζεται πράγματι ταχύτητα μπιπ-μπιπ για να κάνεις κάτι έναν χρόνο πριν το κάνεις.


----------

